# OT: Kobe goes Kooky!



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1944994

I don't know who is worse... Kobe or his so-called wife. One's a rapist, and the other is a self-absorbed unashamed Gold-Digger.

Yeah, I'm sure Karl Malone, who'se married and has several kids, made a "pass" at Kobe's wife. I'm sure that happened.

Hopefully Bad Karma makes a little long-deserved pit stop at the Bryant residence soon, cause he and that trashy skank sure have used their share of good variety lately.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

LOL

Kobe seems like a drama queen to me. I wouldn't be suprised if his wife is the same. If Malone did say that, I'm sure he was just joking around.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chris_in_pdx</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1944994
> 
> I don't know who is worse... Kobe or his so-called wife. One's a rapist, and the other is a self-absorbed unashamed Gold-Digger.
> ...


In my mind Kobe is not a rapist because he was fund not guilty so please throw that out of your post even though it is your opinion. Fact is he was not-guilty thats a fact.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> In my mind Kobe is not a rapist


Yes. In your mind.



> because he was fund not guilty


He was found not guilty in a court of law, but that is not the court of public opinion.



> so please throw that out of your post even though it is your opinion.


And it is your opinion that he isn't. So, please don't tell people what to do on this forum.



> Fact is he was not-guilty thats a fact.


That's impressive. You said fact twice in a sentence and it only sounded half-way stupid.

As for the being "not guilty", that is NOT A FACT. Even if a court found him guilty, it still wouldn't be a fact. Not unless you were there and had a first hand account.

Play.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> In my mind Kobe is not a rapist because he was fund not guilty so please throw that out of your post even though it is your opinion. Fact is he was not-guilty thats a fact.


Interesting. You seem to have all the answers, Laker fan. Unfortunately, they are all wrong. Kobe was not found "not guilty", in fact, he was never tried, the charges were dropped when the victim of his crime turned out to be a bigger head-case than he is. So no one will ever know LEGALLY if he raped that girl or not, but in my mind, there's no question. His money and fame bought his freedom.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> "She said it twice," Manley told the Times, "and Karl answered the second time, 'I'm hunting for little Mexican girls.' "


 Whats so damn offensive about that it was a joke i can tell you alot worse jokes that i hear every day 

so heres my message to Mrs.Bryant
SHUT THE **** UP


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerben4</b>!
> Whats so damn offensive about that it was a joke i can tell you alot worse jokes that i hear every day
> 
> so heres my message to Mrs.Bryant
> SHUT THE **** UP


Some people really just like to create drama.

She's obviously one of those people. 

I had a similar situation where some girl's boyfriend called me up and threatened me about what I did and said to his girlfriend ... and it was all a lie or extreme exagerration of events. 

I had to tell him his girlfriend was a liar and that pissed him off more. 

Eventually he calmed down and he didn't believe me. About a year or two later I had the guy in a class, and he apologized. His girlfriend did the same thing two more times and he realized "wait, WTF?!"

Some people just like drama and like their mates to do that whole macho thing on their behalf.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, you can probably guess my whole take on it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> He was found not guilty in a court of law, but that is not the court of public opinion.


hold on...he was never found "not guilty". The case was dropped because she refused to proceed. Thats totally different than being found not guilty.


I kind of think that Mrs Kobe is playing Kobe. To see how high he'll jump...he's so desperate not to lose her (in theory) that he'll believe anything she says. So she's playing him like a jews harp.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Some people really just like to create drama.
> ...


 a simeler thing happend when my ex girlfriend asked me how her *** looked in her jeans i said it look reeal good
she some how took offense to that and her boy freind came and tryed to "beat me up" I smacked him down reeeal good out in 3 swings:laugh:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> hold on...he was never found "not guilty". The case was dropped because she refused to proceed. Thats totally different than being found not guilty.


Yeah, I realized that after Chris_In_PDX said it. 



> I kind of think that Mrs Kobe is playing Kobe. To see how high he'll jump...he's so desperate not to lose her (in theory) that he'll believe anything she says. So she's playing him like a jews harp.


No doubt about it.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

You've got to consider the source. Bryant met his wife at a rap video shoot. She was one of the "backup dancers (yeah...dancers)". 

Draw your own conclusions.

:|


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Boy oh boy. Kobe Bryant is upset because Karl Malone, a married man, allegedly made a pass at his wife?
Talk about the pot and the kettle!!!!!
By his OWN account, Bryant did a helluva lot more than just make an off-color remark.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> So she's playing him like a jews harp.


Haha. Hap is a clever boy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crandc</b>!
> Boy oh boy. Kobe Bryant is upset because Karl Malone, a married man, allegedly made a pass at his wife?
> Talk about the pot and the kettle!!!!!
> By his OWN account, Bryant did a helluva lot more than just make an off-color remark.


yah, it is a little odd, isn't it?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha. Hap is a clever boy.


I'm not sure what that is supposed to mean...where was I trying to be clever?


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> So she's playing him like a jews harp.


Can you say that?

And on a totally unrelated note, what's up with your post count?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you say that?
> ...


it got re-set, and yes. A jews harp is not a anti-semetic term, nor is it actually really anything to do with jewish people.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> it got re-set, and yes. A jews harp is not a anti-semantic term, nor is it actually really anything to do with jewish people.


Coulda fooled me.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Even if Malone did make a pass at his wife, why would Kobe go public with this? It has no relevance to anything, and can only cause more problems. Talk about a stupid, stupid move.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Coulda fooled me.


try reading up thanInfact, I suggest you read this. 



> Found throughout much of the world from New Guinea to Spain, the Jaws' Harp (or alternatively Jew's Harp) is not a harp at all and it has no historic association with Jewish traditions. Its name might be a mistranslation of a French word, 'jouer', which means 'to play'. In 15th and 16th century Britain, this instrument was called a 'Jew's Trump'; in 19th century Italy, 'scacciapensieri'; loosely translated, this means "to chase your thoughts or troubles away". In contemporary Spain it is called the 'trompa inglesa', which suggests that it was imported (though not necessarily from Britain.) Clearly this is an enduring instrument, whatever its origins, popular because it is portable and relatively easy to play - you can create a wide range of sounds almost immediately.


so as I said, it is acceptable to say that.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The whole deal sounds like a setup by Mrs Bryant to me....a little revenge on Kobe for his incident.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

"Jews' harp" is offensive to harp players, that thing is nothing like a harp or even a harmonica. They should call it a "Jews' twanger."


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> "Jews' harp" is offensive to harp players, that thing is nothing like a harp or even a harmonica. They should call it a "Jews' twanger."


Haha...

Good stuff.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. In your mind.
> ...


When someone states something as fact, it ceases to simply be their "opinion". They better be ready to back it up or receive criticism.

You know what's a fact? That Kobe being a rapist hasn't been proven. You know what's not a fact? That Kobe is a rapist. Guess which one holds more power.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> When someone states something as fact, it ceases to simply be their "opinion". They better be ready to back it up or receive criticism.
> ...


Why are you even arguing that excellent point Spriggan on the Portland board? Let the jackals have their meat.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> When someone states something as fact, it ceases to simply be their "opinion". They better be ready to back it up or receive criticism.
> ...


Not a rapist, but a bad father and husband. 

THAT's what's been proven.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you even arguing that excellent point Spriggan on the Portland board? Let the jackals have their meat.


hehe, I seem to remember laker fans (not necessarily on this board) having a field day with a guy on our team who's #21 and was accused of "raping his nanny"..

facts are not something that *ANY* sports fans like to deal with on a regular basis.

btw, nice Phil Jackson reference.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> hehe, I seem to remember laker fans (not necessarily on this board) having a field day with a guy on our team who's #21 and was accused of "raping his nanny"..
> ...


Tis true Hap, but you know that I don't prescribe to that, as I'm still not sure what the situation with Patterson and his nanny was all about (I know the rape part, but not the circumstances or even the final result). I guess since it wasn't publicized, I wasn't privy to information on it. Then again, I really don't care anyway, unless it's proven he's a rapist, then he should go to jail.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> You know what's a fact? That Kobe being a rapist hasn't been proven.


In the philosophical and scientific sense of the word - nothing has been proven or disproven. 



> You know what's not a fact? That Kobe is a rapist.


That isn't true either.



> Guess which one holds more power.


Neither - it is all in the eye of the beholder. 

While you may associate one having more power than the other - it doesn't mean one is not true, especially to another individual.

Heck, OJ wasn't "proven" to be guilty - but I think he was.

Jackson hasn't been "proven" to be molesting with little boys, but I think there is a darn good chance.

Perception rules all.

Play.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

You guys really need to stop with this Kobe obsession. Y'all need to just admit that you love him.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BBALLSCIENCES</b>!
> You guys really need to stop with this Kobe obsession. Y'all need to just admit that you love him.


If love = seething hatred and annoyance, then yes, you are correct!


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Anybody seen pictures of Natalia Bryant? Gives a whole new perspective on the age old question--is it the mailman's baby?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just a little clarity.....

A fact is a fact, regardless if it is proven. For a person to say it is a fact that he isn't a rapist , is falasy, every bit as much as it is to say it's a fact that he is a rapist. We don't know the facts on this as it hasn't been verified.

If kobe raped the girl, regardless of outcome in court, it is a fact that he is a rapist.

If Kobe didn't rape the girl then it is a fact that he is not a racist.

The only facts we know is that the case was dropped. THere for the only confirmable fact is Kobe was never convicted of rape, but that isn't evidence enough to say he "for a fact" is not a rapist", thats just personal opinion.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: Kobe goes Kooky!*



> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> In the philosophical and scientific sense of the word - nothing has been proven or disproven.


Oh please, spare me the corn. In the philosophical sense, we may not even truly exist.



> Neither - it is all in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> While you may associate one having more power than the other - it doesn't mean one is not true, especially to another individual.


Something that we know to be true (Kobe not being proven of committing rape) always holds more power than something we are unsure of (Kobe being a rapist). This is simple stuff.



> Heck, OJ wasn't "proven" to be guilty - but I think he was.
> 
> Jackson hasn't been "proven" to be molesting with little boys, but I think there is a darn good chance.
> 
> ...


OJ had an overwhelming amount of evidence against him, and anyone could see that. I don't see that against Kobe (or Michael Jackson). Hell, there probably isn't any strong evidence, hence why the case was dropped. Kobe's defensive team was ripping apart the prosecution, and more specifically, Kate Faber herself and her sketchy background.

Is there a "darn good chance" that Kobe is a rapist? What have you seen? What have you heard? What do you know?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Just a little clarity.....
> 
> A fact is a fact, regardless if it is proven. For a person to say it is a fact that he isn't a rapist , is falasy, every bit as much as it is to say it's a fact that he is a rapist. We don't know the facts on this as it hasn't been verified.
> ...


It may technically be a "fact" that Kobe is a rapist, since he may have raped the girl, but none of us should be going around stating he's a rapist as fact when we're not privy to any real information. 

You can't go around labeling people for things they may not have done. Or else it's just an opinion, at which point you don't have to back it up with anything. When you state it as fact however, and someone challenges it, you have to support said fact. You have to *show* that it's true, that it's a fact.

If not, I could simply state "we have invisible supernatural demon parrots resting on our shoulders" and call it a fact. While nobody can disprove me, I can't prove it. So I can't go around calling it a fact.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Is Malone's wife attractive?

If not, then he is looking for sex.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Is Malone's wife attractive?
> 
> If not, then he is looking for sex.


maybe what malone said was "mexican grills".

you know, because he wanted a burrito.

TOP THAT BARFO!!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe what malone said was "mexican grills".
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I trust Kobe's wife more than Malone. I don't hate Malone.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe what malone said was "mexican grills".
> ...


I think Karl just wanted a taco.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Is Malone's wife attractive?
> 
> If not, then he is looking for sex.


Man, oh man, that's good stuff.

Hahaha...


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Kobe's actions over the last year have put his wife in a bad position in all ways. If she leaves him, she takes a huge lifestyle change not only for herself but her child. We might ask ourselves why should she be punished the most for his mistakes?

If she stays everyone thinks she a money grubber and that opens her up to men thinking she's in need of a little national payback to Kobe. 

She's in a bad spot either way. She's married to an ego maniac with real issues and she's surrounded by his peers who have just as big egos. In this case it doesn't help that she's beautiful!

Her status now is an amazing looking women married to a major player on and off the court who's already cheated on her for the world to see. Many men might think she's morally jaded to stay with Kobe and easier to approach with inappropriate suggestions.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Kobe's actions over the last year have put his wife in a bad position in all ways. If she leaves him, she takes a huge lifestyle change not only for herself but her child. We might ask ourselves why should she be punished the most for his mistakes?
> 
> If she stays everyone thinks she a money grubber and that opens her up to men thinking she's in need of a little national payback to Kobe.
> ...


disagree...

If she filed for divorce, she would be in such a good position. Kobe admittedly cheated and was accused of rape... she could probably get at least half of everything he has and enough money in alimoney and child support to keep up her lifestyle and that of her son.

Then if she still has some mojo, maybe she ends up with another rich guy to get even more money from. 

Now I'm not trying to say that this is all that she is after - I don't know her at all. But if money is what she cares about, then divorce is just as viable of an option as staying with Kobe. 

I think it's more likely that she has strong feelings for Kobe or at least strong feelings about family values and wants to give it another shot...

Cheers


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe what malone said was "mexican grills".
> ...


LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh come on Hap, that was inappropriate? I was merely combining two food items.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> It may technically be a "fact" that Kobe is a rapist, since he may have raped the girl, but none of us should be going around stating he's a rapist as fact when we're not privy to any real information.
> ...


Exactly my point.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Oh come on Hap, that was inappropriate? I was merely combining two food items.


just going on the advice of a higher up, who made me to dit.. :angel:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

They said on PTI that Ms. Bryant has been through a lot in the past year and may be over-sensitive.
Sure, her no good cheating husband has put her through hell, I'm sure.
And maybe she's over-sensitive.
But what a CONSIDERATE husband does in that case is handle the matter privately, not further embarrass and stress her by screaming to the whole world that Malone allegedly hit on her.
Jerk and creep does not begin to describe Kobe Bryant and the only good thing is the whole world is now seeing him for the utterly self-centered scumbag he is.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe what malone said was "mexican grills".
> ...


Well, I'd start with some cheese, and then a LOT of salsa. I'm not a sour cream guy, so I'd skip that, but if there were some sliced olives available, I'd put a lot of them on too.

barfo


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

The thread title should actually say: 

Kobe's Narcissistic Insanity Takes New And Public Turn To The Amusement And Delight Of Millions (Except Laker Fans and Management).

Let's get one thing straight:

Kobe didn't just "go" kooky.

Kobe IS kooky.

This little gem just poped up for all the world to enjoy.

There are lots of kooky celebrities. Kobe just has trouble keeping his **** on the down low.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I loved when Shaq publically called him a "weirdo" this summer.

:laugh:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

The last post just put this thread on FLAME!


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> If not, I could simply state "we have invisible supernatural demon parrots resting on our shoulders" and call it a fact. While nobody can disprove me, I can't prove it. So I can't go around calling it a fact.


I thought that was common knowledge...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

What I find interesting,is that he is just 
the way he has always been.
An absolute narcissistic jerk.

I am so surprized she is still with him..
why??
And he is upset at somebody hitting on her?? But she doesn't mind him having 
sex with a stranger 10 minutes after they 
meet?? And that's the one or two we know about.
absolutely weird.

And why wouldn't she speak out,why go
through him??
According to some of the locals in Calif,
she has a pretty big yap on her.

strange man,strange marriage


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

They met on the set of a rap video. Whaddya expect.


----------

